

Everything we know Google is working on in 2014 - ALpoe
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/02/the-2014-google-tracker-everything-we-know-google-is-working-on-this-year/

======
ALpoe
Here's a look Ron's 2013 (and summary of 2012) predictions during his tenure
at androidpolice.com [http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/01/01/android-a-look-
back-...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/01/01/android-a-look-back-
to-2012-and-a-look-forward-to-2013/#google-messenger-a-merger-of-talk-g-
messenger-hangouts-and-voice)

